# Violet kidded with triplets



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

And oh my gosh they are adorable. Two bucks and a doe, doe kid is retained. They are HUGE! They are bigger than the quads who are now a week old. The bucks weighed 4.8kg and 4.5kg and the doe weighed 3.5kg. I now see what you guys mean about some kids needing disbudding on the second or third day, well all of these were born with huge horn buds, bigger than quads buds for sure. I will disbud them in the morning, didnt want to put them through that on their first day.

Doe kid ... named Primrose









One of the buck kids ... looks so awkward here but has now found his feet and straightened out nicely









Little Primrose again









The three of them









Miss Violet just adores them









My gosh they are fiesty, they fought the bottle something shocking (although they are getting much better). And they are already bouncing and playing with the quads. THe boys keep trying to mount everyone. Awesome to see such healthy babies.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Our boys started mounting from day 1 XD


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How adorable...congrats.... :hi5:  :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...lovely matching triplets!  Congrats!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

congrats :fireworks:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! They're adorable!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh Man! They DO look big! Congratulations


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulation's! :thumbup:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are just cute as can be!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a white angora doe kid named primrose!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that Primrose is she the keeper? Her face that face oh my goodness so soft & adorable! What a pack of cuties!


----------

